# Goat Scours



## Babushka Blue (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I just got back from a 4 day trip to Florida and immediately realized that one of my goats has diarrhea.  I haven't actually seen him go, but the evidence was on his tail and legs.  My friend that was feeding him said she hadn't noticed it, so I am not sure how long he has had it.  I have read through the forums and done these things so far..   made electrolytes water, removes grain and only feeding hay, cleaned up bedding area really well, put out baking soda for free feed, gave them both dewormer, and cleaned all food and water bowls with a Clorox solution.  

Here are my questions for all of you:

Do you suggest yogurt?
He gets up and still eats, but is certainly not his chipper self.  Are there other signs I should look for that he is getting worse?
Is treatment for coccida different that deworming?  If so - can I get it myself or call the vet? 
How long should I wait to call the vet if the diarrhea persists but he is still eating and moving around. 

I have noticed some clumpy poops and yellowish stains on the ground which I assume are from the diarrhea.


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 9, 2018)

How old is the goat?
Did you take a temperature?


----------



## Babushka Blue (Oct 9, 2018)

I am not sure about his age.  He was a rescue goat.  I think at least a year or two.

I have not taken a temperature.  Assuming I need a special rectal thermometer for that?  Is regular Walgreens rectal okay?


----------



## Southern by choice (Oct 9, 2018)

Yes, digital is fine - get the slipcovers and lube or vaseline.

It could be coccidia, worms, or both.  Treatment for coccidia is different than for worms. Two very different things.
The issue with just deworming without knowing what his worm count actually was and not knowing type of worm leads to resistance and you also don't know how well it is working.
Most dewormers on;y kill 4th stage so you will need to follow up.

Diarrhea can be caused by a variety of things.  
Is it possible he over ate with the caretaker feeding him?


----------



## Babushka Blue (Oct 9, 2018)

It is very possible that he was over-fed.  The other goat is fine and the one that is sick has a reputation for being a little piglet.


----------

